# [Sammelthread] Feedback zur Ausgabe 08/2009



## PCGH_Marco (26. Juni 2009)

Hallo,
hiermit starte ich den Feedback-Sammelthread zur *Ausgabe 08/2009*. Diese "PC Games Hardware"-Ausgabe liegt ab *1. Juli* am Kiosk. Einige Abonnenten bekommen die PC Games Hardware 2 bis 3 Tage früher. Schreibt eure Meinung zur PC Games Hardware 08/2009 in diesen Thread. Die Redaktion der PC Games Hardware versucht, auf Fragen und Anregungen schnell zu antworten.

Grüße & Danke,
Marco


----------



## Piti (27. Juni 2009)

Gefällt mir, alles Top!  
 [FONT=&quot]
Edit: schön das wieder die altbewährte DVD-"Tasche" drin ist[/FONT]


----------



## Predator1980 (27. Juni 2009)

Hatte Sie heute auch im Briefkasten, schaut sehr gut aus Artikel usw, nur der DVD Inhalt, leider keine neuen Videos bis auf PCGH Retro, der Rest war schonmal auf ner anderen DVD dabei...naja man kann nicht alles haben 
Aber was mir nicht gefällt die Radeon Bibel auf so ner Art Altpapier gedruckt das muss nicht sein !
Bis wann bekommen eigentlich die Extended ABO Leute den Brief, da die Extended ja dann nicht mehr gibt?


----------



## Fatal!ty Str!ke (28. Juni 2009)

Die Bildqualitätstests finde ich mal sehr interessant. Da sind einige Punkte dabei, die mich schon lange interessieren. 

Ich kaufe nicht oft PC und Games Zeitschriften, aber die ist so gut wie gekauft.


----------



## Seth Luisi (28. Juni 2009)

Ich werde mir die Ausgabe kaufen wird dann wohl auch das erste und letzte mal sein das ich mir eine PC Zeitschrift kaufe interessiere mich nur für den Asrock Ion 330. Aber mal im Ernst wer baut sich das Teil denn selbst zusammen wenn es so riesig wird wie der hier:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


http://www.pcgameshardware.de/external/gfx/defaults/pixel.gif
Anstatt:

http://images.tweaktown.com/imagebank/asrockion330bd-size.png


----------



## euMelBeumel (28. Juni 2009)

Die Ausgabe gefällt mir mal wieder richtig gut, die letzte war doch eher irgendwie so lala. Aber die Bildqualitätstests sind richtig gut, der kleine Anno 1404 Artikel gefällt mir auch und das Thema ITX sagt mir eh zu 
Das mit dem Radeon auf Alt-Papier fand ich auch seltsam, fühlte sich schon etwas nostalgisch an, so wie die Donald Duck Comics oder so 

Sonst rundum klasse Ausgabe!

gruß


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (29. Juni 2009)

Seth Luisi schrieb:


> Ich werde mir die Ausgabe kaufen wird dann wohl auch das erste und letzte mal sein das ich mir eine PC Zeitschrift kaufe interessiere mich nur für den Asrock Ion 330. Aber mal im Ernst wer baut sich das Teil denn selbst zusammen wenn es so riesig wird wie der hier:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Was meinst du genau? Du verlinkst dreimal ein 1-Pixel-GIF - kleiner geht's nun nicht mehr


----------



## rayvip (29. Juni 2009)

Bin auch gespannt was auf mich als Extended Abonnent zukommen wird, schließlich habe ich ja schon bezahlt für ein Jahr.

Das mit dem "Altpapier" ist mir auch schon aufgefallen, aber fand ich jetzt nicht so schlimm auch wenn ich kein Fan von ATI bin 

MfG Ray


----------



## majorguns (29. Juni 2009)

Freue mich auf den Test der Bildschirme, es werden zwar nur 24" Bildchirme getestet, aber ich denke das ich das sich die Ergebnisse ungefähr auf die 26" Modelle der selben Serie übertragen lassen, verwundert mich irgendwie das so viele sich erst einen 24" zulegen wollen und nicht mehr, in meinem Bekanntenkreis haben sehr viele schon lange 24" er und haben Teilweise (einschließlich mir) einen 26" gekauft, oder einen Kauf in Absicht....aber naja.


----------



## [TLR]Snoopy (29. Juni 2009)

Die Testmethoden überzeugen und ich werde mir das Heft kaufen


----------



## ruyven_macaran (29. Juni 2009)

majorguns schrieb:


> Freue mich auf den Test der Bildschirme, es werden zwar nur 24" Bildchirme getestet, aber ich denke das ich das sich die Ergebnisse ungefähr auf die 26" Modelle der selben Serie übertragen lassen, verwundert mich irgendwie das so viele sich erst einen 24" zulegen wollen und nicht mehr, in meinem Bekanntenkreis haben sehr viele schon lange 24" er und haben Teilweise (einschließlich mir) einen 26" gekauft, oder einen Kauf in Absicht....aber naja.



26" bieten oftmals schlechtere Reaktionszeiten als 24".
Aber die Tests mit Inpulag&Blickwinkel sind ein echter Fortschritt.
Nett wäre, wenn beim nächsten mal noch angegeben wird, was das Kriterium für den Blickwinkel ist:
- unveränderte Helligkeit&Kontrast?
- bestimmtes Kontrastmaß?
- Farbechtheit? (wäre mir am wichtigsten)
- "überhaupt was zu erkennen"?
..


_Edit:_
noch ne Angabe, die fehlt: 
Mit was für Hardware wurden die PCI-Tests durchgeführt? (CPU, RAM,... interessieren da wenig)
Was für andere Komponenten haben PCI-Last erzeugt? (Ich hoffe, es gab welche. So ist der Artikel sehr nah an der Theorie)

Fehlerteufel:
- P55 Mainboards werden keine Northbridge haben, also auch keine DMI Verbindung zu selbiger (S.17)
- S21, Kommentar: Afaicr hat der Intel-Mann rechtbehalten, der sprach nämlich nur von der CPU, die da rumlag. Daraus haben dann die meisten Leute geschlussfolgert, dass gar kein Lynnfield "i5" heißen wird 
- S26, "Athlon trat gegen PII an" - da überrascht mich nicht, dass er gewonnen hat 
- Goldwaage: Das erste "Netbook" kam nicht von Asus (siehe Streit um die Bezeichnung), der Begriff "Netbook" kam nicht von Asus (sondern von Intel) und nach dem ersten "Asus Netbook" (nämlich mit dem Atom, auf dem der erste Eee nicht basierte) und wenn ihr noch 12"-800€-(Sub)Notebooks als "Netbook" zählt, dann gehören die Dinger seit nem Jahrzehnt zum Standardrepertoire der Notebookhersteller


----------



## Nobbis (30. Juni 2009)

Bei Battle Forge muss man monatliche Gebühr abdrücken wie bei WoW oder?!?


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (30. Juni 2009)

Nö, brauchst du nicht.


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (30. Juni 2009)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> - Goldwaage: Das erste "Netbook" kam nicht von Asus (siehe Streit um die Bezeichnung), der Begriff "Netbook" kam nicht von Asus (sondern von Intel) und nach dem ersten "Asus Netbook" (nämlich mit dem Atom, auf dem der erste Eee nicht basierte) und wenn ihr noch 12"-800€-(Sub)Notebooks als "Netbook" zählt, dann gehören die Dinger seit nem Jahrzehnt zum Standardrepertoire der Notebookhersteller



Das erste Netbook kam von Psion. (Klick mich, ich bin die Wikipedia)


----------



## Nobbis (30. Juni 2009)

Ach echt nich? Hört sich ja schonmal ganz gut an. Dann werd ich morgen mal zum Zeitschriftenhändler meines Vertrauens flitzen.


----------



## Mosed (30. Juni 2009)

Ich kann nur einen Key für PC Shower 2009 anfordern unter http://registrieren.nobox.de/20090616.php

Zero Media Converter wird nicht angeboten.

EDIT: scheinbar ist der key, den man hier erhält für Zero ... gültig, auch wenn auf der Webseite und email was anderes steht.

startet man das setup für PC Shower soll man sich auf http://registrieren.nobox.de/20090615.php registrieren.

Aber beim ersten Link gibt es auch nur PC Shower


----------



## LordRevan1991 (30. Juni 2009)

Meinen Glückwunsch an die Redaktion. So mittelmässig die letzte Ausgabe war, so interessant ist die neue. Fast alle Artikel waren interessant, besonders die über ITX/Ion, 24''-Monitore, Mainboard-Kühlung, auf die Wissens-Artikel freue ich mich schon. Der Zero Media Converter kommt für mich genau zur rechten Zeit (gibt ja viele kostenlose Converter im Internet, aber die sind oft mittelmässig oder beschränkte Testversionen), die DVD ist in ihrer einzig wahren Verpackung und das PC-Phänomen ist sehr interessant (Strom "rückwärts" durch den DVI-Anschluss???). Das Papier des Extended-Teils ist wohl eines der von Thilo angekündigten Experimente: mir gefällt es, raues Papier ist mir lieber als das bisher benutzte Spiegelglatte.
Die Diskussion um die Zukunft der Extended-Abonnenten wird sicher noch an anderer Stelle gestartet, aber ich würde mich darüber freuen, bei gleich bleibendem oder ähnlichem Tarif auf Premium zu wechseln zu dürfen.


----------



## majorguns (30. Juni 2009)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> 26" bieten oftmals schlechtere Reaktionszeiten als 24".


Kann ich nicht wirklich bestätigen, habe meinen 26" mit einigen testprogrammen von Prad getestet und konnte keine wirkliche Schlierenbildung, etc. erkennen, ich denke damit es sichtbar wird muss die reaktionszeit schon arg langsamm sein


----------



## maraimanu (30. Juni 2009)

majorguns schrieb:


> Freue mich auf den Test der Bildschirme, es werden zwar nur 24" Bildchirme getestet, aber ich denke das ich das sich die Ergebnisse ungefähr auf die 26" Modelle der selben Serie übertragen lassen, verwundert mich irgendwie das so viele sich erst einen 24" zulegen wollen und nicht mehr, in meinem Bekanntenkreis haben sehr viele schon lange 24" er und haben Teilweise (einschließlich mir) einen 26" gekauft, oder einen Kauf in Absicht....aber naja.


 
Hehe, hab neulich von meinem 17"er endlich gewechselt, und zwar auf ´nen 20"er! Junge, das ist für mich ´ne Leinwand!!


----------



## alfredione3oli (30. Juni 2009)

Wenn ihr Battleforge raufmacht, könnt ihr ja die Extended-Version nicht ab 16 rausbringen, nicht?


----------



## mayo (1. Juli 2009)

Find die Ausgabe ganz gut.. 
Bei mir sind aber 3 verschiedene Papiersorten im Heft  Habt ihr da alle 3 gleichzeitig getestet?

Achja, Battleforge lässt sich nicht starten  Stürzt immer ab ;( Aber eine ganz gute DVD habt ihr da zusammengestellt.

Bin mal als "Extendet" Abonnent gespannt was im von Thilo erwähnten "Brief" stehen wird. Wenn die jetzt weg fällt, bezahlt ist sie ja schon.


----------



## Henner (1. Juli 2009)

Elementardrache schrieb:


> EDIT: scheinbar ist der key, den man hier erhält für Zero ... gültig, auch wenn auf der Webseite und email was anderes steht.


Das war ein Fehler, der jetzt behoben ist: Unter http://registrieren.nobox.de/20090616.php ist jetzt korrekt nur noch vom Zero Media Convertor die Rede.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (1. Juli 2009)

majorguns schrieb:


> Kann ich nicht wirklich bestätigen, habe meinen 26" mit einigen testprogrammen von Prad getestet und konnte keine wirkliche Schlierenbildung, etc. erkennen, ich denke damit es sichtbar wird muss die reaktionszeit schon arg langsamm sein



"schlechter" ist nicht "schlecht" 
Es gibt spieletaugliche 26", aber die erkennt man nicht daran, dass die 24" Modelle des gleichen Herstellers gut sind.


----------



## ITpassion-de (1. Juli 2009)

Echtes Feedback kann ich nicht geben, da ich die PCGH seit Januar ungelesen entsorge, wird Zeit das ich mein Abo kündige  .


----------



## meekee7 (1. Juli 2009)

Ja wo isse denn?
Ich hab in Berlin mindestens in 10 Läden/Kiosken durchsucht, die meisten hatten die 08/09 nur ohne Alles für 4€, die DVD/Extended nur von 07/09

war ich in den falschen läden oder war die schon ausverkauft?


----------



## PCGH_Raff (1. Juli 2009)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Echtes Feedback kann ich nicht geben, da ich die PCGH seit Januar ungelesen entsorge, wird Zeit das ich mein Abo kündige  .





Du verpasst einiges. Das Heft taugt übrigens auch zum Heizen. Ok, jetzt, bei gefühlten 37,1337 Grad Celsius nicht, aber im Winter dann wieder. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (1. Juli 2009)

meekee7 schrieb:


> Ja wo isse denn?
> Ich hab in Berlin mindestens in 10 Läden/Kiosken durchsucht, die meisten hatten die 08/09 nur ohne Alles für 4€, die DVD/Extended nur von 07/09
> 
> war ich in den falschen läden oder war die schon ausverkauft?



Einfach nochmal nachfragen - zur Not bestellt dein Stamm-Kiosk dir das gewünschte Heft auch, sodass es am nächsten Tag da ist und für dich reserviert.


----------



## milhouse311 (1. Juli 2009)

Dasselbe Problem hatte ich auch heute, war in zig Läden und überall gibts nur das einfache Magazin "ohne alles".... Also keine DVD, oder extended....
Schon Schade, oder liegt das an Lieferschwierigkeiten???

mfg.


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (1. Juli 2009)

Naja, das "jetzt im Handel" ist relativ ........ weder gibt es (irgendeine Version der)  Ausgabe in einem Supermarkt/Zeitschriftenladen in meiner Stadt, noch am Dortmunder Hbf ..... *wart* xD



ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Echtes Feedback kann ich nicht geben, da ich die PCGH seit Januar ungelesen entsorge, wird Zeit das ich mein Abo kündige  .


Burn the witch !


----------



## ITpassion-de (1. Juli 2009)

Ob4ru|3r schrieb:


> Burn the witch !



Die ist mir irgendwie langweilig geworden   aber wenn es ein Trost ist die CT werfe ich auch direkt weg .
Wie gesagt, ich muss mich mal drum kümmern......


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (2. Juli 2009)

Vielen Dank für das "Feedback"…


----------



## ruyven_macaran (2. Juli 2009)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> ...
> noch ne Angabe, die fehlt:
> Mit was für Hardware wurden die PCI-Tests durchgeführt? (CPU, RAM,... interessieren da wenig)
> Was für andere Komponenten haben PCI-Last erzeugt? (Ich hoffe, es gab welche. So ist der Artikel sehr nah an der Theorie)
> ...



Noch zwei Fragen, diesmal aus eigenem Interesse, zum Mainboard-Kühlungsartikel:

- Wie waren die NB-Kühler im Test positioniert und belüftet? (=sind die Ergebnisse voll-passiv oder gabs Luftbewegung?)

- Wie habt ihr beim Heatpipe-Vergleich die Temperaturen gemessen?
Die Spannungswandler kann ich aus eigenen Messungen bestätigen, aber NB und erst recht SB kommen mir sehr extrem vor. Bei meinem P45T-UD3P (okay, sparsamere NB - aber identische SB mit minimal-Kühlkörper) messe ich auf der Rückseite des Boards beide male Temperaturen im 40-45°C Bereich und mein System ist recht schwach belüftet. Das ne SB über 100°C erreichen soll, kann ich mir irgendwie kaum vorstellen. (Lötkolben mit vergleichbarer Oberfläche=Wärmeabgabe brauchen für sone Temperatur ein paar dutzend Watt...)


----------



## Schmokkie (2. Juli 2009)

Guten Tag,

ich wollte mit auch diese Ausgabe kaufen, da mich der ATI Artikel interessiert und musste in meiner 1 stündigen Suche feststellen das es hier in Kiost´en und Tankstellen diese Ausgabe nicht gibt. 

Nur eine Tankstelle hat die normalen PCGH Zeitschriften alle anderen haben nur die PCG in allen Ausführungen.

Das für mich schlimme ist, dass darunter auch großketten wie R*WE usw. waren.

Na ja dann muss ich morgen mal nach Bremen fahren.... hoffe die ist dann nicht vergriffen. 

MfG 
Schmokkie


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (2. Juli 2009)

Schmokkie schrieb:


> Guten Tag,
> 
> ich wollte mit auch diese Ausgabe kaufen, da mich der ATI Artikel interessiert und musste in meiner 1 stündigen Suche feststellen das es hier in Kiost´en und Tankstellen diese Ausgabe nicht gibt.
> 
> ...


Herzlich Willkommen erst mal in der Community 



Aber ja, irgendwie ist die PCGH derzeit schwer auffindbar ....... IMMER NOCH gibt es: Weder am Dortmunder HBf, noch in Lünen nahe dem Bahnhof, noch in irgendeinem Laden in meiner kleinen Stadt,  noch in meiner nächstbesten Nachbarstadt auch nur irgendeine Version dieser Ausgabe .... wtf ?! Soll das der (dezente) Versuch sein mir ein Abo anzudrehen ?  

Ich muss sagen: Es wirkt ! Wenn ich morgen spätestens keine PCGH Extended kaufen kann, werde ich zu drastischen Mitteln greifen, und mir mal die Abos wieder anschauen (mhhh ... ne Drohung sieht irgendwie anders aus, oder ?!  )


Von daher ist mein derzeitiges Feedback zur Ausgabe: Ich bin begeistert ! PCGH hat scheinbar 'ne Tarn-Technologie auf Papierbasis eingeführt, das nenn ich mal innovativ ! ^^


----------



## ghostadmin (2. Juli 2009)

Könnte mir das mal jemand erklären?



Predator1980 schrieb:


> Bis wann bekommen eigentlich die Extended ABO Leute den Brief, da die Extended ja dann nicht mehr gibt?





rayvip schrieb:


> Bin auch gespannt was auf mich als Extended Abonnent zukommen wird, schließlich habe ich ja schon bezahlt für ein Jahr.





mayo schrieb:


> Bin mal als "Extendet" Abonnent gespannt was im von Thilo erwähnten "Brief" stehen wird. Wenn die jetzt weg fällt, bezahlt ist sie ja schon.



Ich versteh hier nur Bahnhof


----------



## Pokerclock (2. Juli 2009)

Die Extended Ausgabe wird zur Ausgabe 10/09 eingestellt. Dementsprechend wird es eine Umstellung geben für Extended-Abonnenten. Ich bin übrigens auch mal gespannt, weil es mich auch betrifft.


----------



## milhouse311 (2. Juli 2009)

Update!

Hab heute tatsächlich ein Exemplar der aktuellen Extended-Ausgabe käuflich erwerben können
Echt spitze! Hab zwar erstmal kurz reingeschaut, aber sind wieder haufenweise interessante Artikel drin!!!
Drum will ich mal die ganzen Mitarbeiter grüßen und DANKE sagen für ein wirklich immer wieder interessantes und tolles PC-Magazin das echt seinesgleichen sucht!!!! 
mfg milhouse


----------



## PCGH_Marc (2. Juli 2009)

ruyven_macaran; schrieb:
			
		

> Noch zwei Fragen, diesmal aus eigenem Interesse, zum Mainboard-Kühlungsartikel:
> 
> - Wie waren die NB-Kühler im Test positioniert und belüftet? (=sind die Ergebnisse voll-passiv oder gabs Luftbewegung?)
> 
> ...


• Offener Aufbau ohne Lüfter; als CPU-Kühler kam ein Katana 3 @ 1,5k RPM Richtung I/O blasend zum Einsatz; so montiert wie sie zwischen CPU-Kühler und GraKa passen (ergo längs, einzig der Chipchilla pustete gen I/O)
• Wir haben die Kühlung demontiert und seitlich an den Chips Sensoren angebracht; um zu prüfen ob evtl. der Anpressdruck anschließend zu gering ist, haben wir vor wie nach dem Umbau die Temperatur aller drei Kühlkörperteile gemessen - diese waren praktisch identisch.

Mir kamen die Werte auch recht hoch vor, da die NB aber geOCt und es auch recht warm im Testlab war, passen die Werte. Ich habe sogar einige Tage später noch mal nachgemessen und die Werte waren sehr ähnlich. Ohne OC und im Case samt aktiver GraKa gehen die Werte sehr stark nach unten.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (2. Juli 2009)

Hmm - das ist wirklich merkwürdig.
Gilt der Temperaturabfall ohne OC auch für die Southbridge?
*mentale Notiz: Erst OCen ausprobieren, dann die Tempsensoren umplatzieren*


----------



## LordRevan1991 (2. Juli 2009)

Was ich schon seit längerem fragen wollte: plant ihr einen umfangreicheren Test von TV-Karten?
Vor einiger Zeit gab's einen Artikel über DVB-T-Sticks, aber die sind ja nicht wirklich das wahre. Gerade wenn in den Heften öfters von HTPCs, HD-Wiedergabe/-Beschleunigung, Full-HD-Monitoren, Marco Alberts K(r)ämpfe mit DVB-S usw. die Rede ist, fehlt in meinen Augen die TV-Karte als sehr wichtige Komponente eines MultimediaPCs in den Tests. Eventuell werde ich irgendwann meinen PC um Fernseher-Funktionen erweitern, ich würde mich freuen wenn die PCGH da Rat geben könnte.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (3. Juli 2009)

*@ ruyven_macaran*

NB, SB und VRMs gehen runter, ja. Der Grafikkarten-Kühler saugt viel Wärme an der SB iirc.


----------



## CHICOLORES (3. Juli 2009)

*heul*

alle meine händler ham se ned -.-


----------



## toni28 (3. Juli 2009)

*hat sich erledigt*


----------



## s-pisch (3. Juli 2009)

Moin moin,

das Heft ist wie immer sehr interessant und ansprechend. Ich kaufe mir meistens die PCGH Extended Ausgabe. Auch die PC Games gehört in mein Regal. 
Nur dieses Mal bin ich mit der Vollversion auf der DVD nicht ganz so zufrieden. 
Nun ist es so, das gleich auf beiden die gleiche Vollversion drauf ist. Ich meine das "Battleforge" Spiel. 
SCHADE HALT! Da ärgere ich mich dann doch schon, das 2 Hefte von der gleichen Redaktion / Verlag, wenn man das so sagen kann, die gleiche Vollversion haben.
Dafür sind mir dann die Hefte wieder zu teuer, wenn auf beiden die gleiche Vollversion ist. Zu allem Übel ist dieses Spiel auch noch in einem anderen Heft die Vollversion. Nun hab ich es 3x, wovon 2x von Euch.

Nochmals SCHADE. Bin etwas enttäuscht.

Gruß


----------



## quantenslipstream (3. Juli 2009)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Die ist mir irgendwie langweilig geworden  aber wenn es ein Trost ist die CT werfe ich auch direkt weg .
> Wie gesagt, ich muss mich mal drum kümmern......


 
Solange du das Abo von Computer Bild noch hast. 


Ich habe den Monitor Test gelsen und fand es schade, dass ihr nicht zwischen 16:10 und 16:9 besser unterschieden habt.
Ich gucke keine Filme am PC, daher interessiert mich ein 16:9 Monitor nicht.
Der Testsieger interessierte mich, habe aber erst später festgestellt, dass es ein 16:9 Monitor ist.. 
daher kommt er für mich nicht in Frage.

Außerdem solltet ihr Innerhalb einer bestimmten Preisgrenze testen.
Der NEC hat diese etwas gesprengt, würde ich mal sagen. 

Ich kann auch nicht ganz nachvollziehen, wieso ihr das Acer als zweite Empfehlung mit auflistet.
Das Gerät hat doch einige Schwächen, die der geringe Preis nicht kompensieren kann.


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (3. Juli 2009)

Ich glaub es net, vorhin lag sie endlich am Bahnhof aus ......

Auf den ersten Blick ne gelungene Ausgabe, wenn ich nachher zu Hause bin nehm ich sie dann natürlich detailliert auseinander


----------



## wol (3. Juli 2009)

Wäre es vielleicht möglich die Papphülle für die 7er Ausgabe nachzuliefern. Schaut einfach blöd aus, wenn alle in meiner Sammlung so eine schöne Hülle haben, nur eine aus der Reihe tanzt.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (3. Juli 2009)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> *@ ruyven_macaran*
> 
> NB, SB und VRMs gehen runter, ja. Der Grafikkarten-Kühler saugt viel Wärme an der SB iirc.



Das könnte ne Erklärung der großen Unterschiede sein, mein Grafikkartenkühler bewegt nämlich gar keine Luft 
(ergibt vielleicht ein weiteres Kriterium für den Test von Grafikkarten: Aufheizen der Umgebung. Der offen Teststand bevorteilt Kühler ohne Abluft-Führung ja sowieso, da muss man es nicht noch unkommentiert lassen, wenn die Umgebung um 20-30K aufgeheizt wird.



P.S.:
Da ich mitlerweile fast durch bin - Kompliment für den HyperThreading Artikel 

auf sowas hab ich 6 Jahre gewartet *ugly


----------



## Flywa (3. Juli 2009)

Bin ja jetzt nicht so der Profi aber kann es sein das beim Pc des Monats unter "Einsteiger" beim AMD Pc ein DDR3 Mainboard genannt wird aber nur ein DDR2 Arbeitsspeicher?


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (3. Juli 2009)

Elementardrache schrieb:


> Ich kann nur einen Key für PC Shower 2009 anfordern unter http://registrieren.nobox.de/20090616.php
> 
> Zero Media Converter wird nicht angeboten.
> 
> ...


habe einen key für den Media Converter bekommen nur der funktioniert anscheinend nicht denn ich werde immer neu zur Regis... bzw. Code eingabe aufgefordert immer wenn ich den Zero Media Studio starte
und Org Forbis kann der auch nicht...


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (4. Juli 2009)

Predator1980 schrieb:


> Bis wann bekommen eigentlich die Extended ABO Leute den Brief, da die Extended ja dann nicht mehr gibt?





rayvip schrieb:


> Bin auch gespannt was auf mich als Extended Abonnent zukommen wird, schließlich habe ich ja schon bezahlt für ein Jahr.MfG Ray





LordRevan1991 schrieb:


> Die Diskussion um die Zukunft der Extended-Abonnenten wird sicher noch an anderer Stelle gestartet, aber ich würde mich darüber freuen, bei gleich bleibendem oder ähnlichem Tarif auf Premium zu wechseln zu dürfen.





Pokerclock schrieb:


> Die Extended Ausgabe wird zur Ausgabe 10/09 eingestellt. Dementsprechend wird es eine Umstellung geben für Extended-Abonnenten. Ich bin übrigens auch mal gespannt, weil es mich auch betrifft.



Zur PCGH 09 bekommen alle Extended- und Extended/Extreme-Abonnenten einen Anschreiben, in dem alle Umstiegsvarianten erklärt werden. Natürlich geht kein Euro verloren, und natürlich könnt ihr euch frei entscheiden.



alfredione3oli schrieb:


> Wenn ihr Battleforge raufmacht, könnt ihr ja die Extended-Version nicht ab 16 rausbringen, nicht?



Wieso nicht? Battleforge ist ab 12. 



milhouse311 schrieb:


> Dasselbe Problem hatte ich auch heute, war in zig Läden und überall gibts nur das einfache Magazin "ohne alles".... Also keine DVD, oder extended....
> Schon Schade, oder liegt das an Lieferschwierigkeiten???mfg.



Ja, das liegt an den beschriebenen technischen Problemen, die sich mittlerweile aber erledigt haben dürften.



ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Die ist mir irgendwie langweilig geworden   aber wenn es ein Trost ist die CT werfe ich auch direkt weg .
> Wie gesagt, ich muss mich mal drum kümmern......



Masochismus ftw!



wol schrieb:


> Wäre es vielleicht möglich die Papphülle für die 7er Ausgabe nachzuliefern. Schaut einfach blöd aus, wenn alle in meiner Sammlung so eine schöne Hülle haben, nur eine aus der Reihe tanzt.



Wir können das Teil leider nicht nachliefern, aber zumindest kannst Du es selbst ausdrucken.

Print Intern: Single Cover kommt wieder, PDF-Download für DVD 07/09 - PCGH Print, DVD, Single Cover


----------



## toni28 (4. Juli 2009)

Hab mal eine kleine Auswertung der im Artikel "Maximale Bildqualität" verglichenen AA-Modi gebastelt. Vielleicht interessierts ja jemanden:


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (4. Juli 2009)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Zur PCGH 09 bekommen alle Extended- und Extended/Extreme-Abonnenten einen Anschreiben, in dem alle Umstiegsvarianten erklärt werden. Natürlich geht kein Euro verloren, und natürlich könnt ihr euch frei entscheiden.


Gibt es dann auch eine Möglichkeit die Extreme zu bekommen?

Und zu PC Shower 2009 warum geht der Key nicht den die mir geschickt haben? Es wird nicht dauerhaft freigeschaltet, liegt das an Win Vista 64 bit ?

MFG SchumiGSG9


----------



## NCphalon (5. Juli 2009)

moin, ich bekomm keine e-mail wenn ich den key für pc shower beantragen will... hab nur einmal den bestätigungslink für den converter bekommen aber jetz kommt die seriennummer net.


----------



## Phenom BE (5. Juli 2009)

So ich muss erst mal der Redaktion mein Lob aussprechen: Top Heft wie auch schon die letzte(n)
Den Extended Teil finde ich sehr interessant(vorallem das Redeon undervolten). Geht das auf der 4870X2 genau wie mit der 4870?
Naja für die letzen Seiten der Extended (ab 28(CPU-Skalierung)) habt ihr euch wohl nicht so viel Mühe gegeben. 
1. Jeder der auch nur ein bisschen Ahnung von PC's hat weiß, *dass der Intel Core 2 Duo 7200 keine(!) Grafikkarte ist(s.Tabelle auf seite 29)!* (was sollte den da eigentlich stehen?)
2.Auf Seite 30 oben (auch Extended) steht als erstes *die HD 4780*. Die kenn ich ni aber wenn man sich die Benchs drunter ansieht, sieht man, dass es die HD 4870 sein müsste.
Und zu guter letzt 3.: Das ist nun wirklich sehr sehr Peinlich: auf der letzten Seite stehen Tipps. In einem Tipp geht es darum die Grafikkarte zu testen. Naja, dort steht man sollte den aktuellen Treiber von Willkommen bei NVIDIA - dem weltweiten Marktführer für Visual-Computing-Technologien herunterladen und ich denke mit ner Radeon und nem Treiber von Nvidia kommt man nicht weit.(Habt ihr die letzte Seite vom Geforce Special aus der letzten Extended kopiert?)
Hinten im CPU vergleich(seite 139) passt der Balken vom E6850 nicht so ganz rein(glaube der is zu kurz). 
Das Papier für die Extendet ist Okay ich find das andere (was im normalen Teil vorkommt) aber besser.
So, ich glaub das war mein längster beitrag im PCGH Forum.


----------



## ole88 (6. Juli 2009)

ich habn fehler entedeckt und wart etz auf ne rückmail vom zuständigen redakteur ob ich da auch richtig liege schaut einfach ma die seite mit dem ram ocen an, seite 85 speicher spez. den kasten und dann die nummern wo die sin und die erklärung dazu daneben, so ganz haut des net hin oder?

und ich finds gut das die cd wieder da is wo se hingehört


----------



## Balder (6. Juli 2009)

Gibt es von dieser und von der letzten Ausgabe auch irgendwo eine PDF Version zum kaufen wie es früher mal der Fall war?


Achso bei uns hier wurde die Zeitschrift übrigens nach der 1 Woche wieder eingezogen? Gab es dafür einen Grund?


----------



## LordRevan1991 (6. Juli 2009)

An alle, die Probleme mit der Aktivierung von Zero haben:

Versucht es einfach nach einem PC-Neustart. Bei mir hat er dann nicht mehr nach dem Key gefragt.


----------



## Drake110 (6. Juli 2009)

Super, dass ihr die Papp-DVD-Hülle wieder mit aufgenommen habt - ansonster super Heft wie immer...


----------



## ole88 (6. Juli 2009)

so hab grad die bestätigung bekommen da hat sich ein fehler eingeschlichen, auf seite 85 in dem kasten sind die nummern verrutscht


----------



## PCGH_Raff (6. Juli 2009)

Hat auch jemand die 9-seitige Titelstory zum Thema "Bildqualität" gelesen?  Wenn ja, war das Special hilfreich?

MfG,
Raff


----------



## ruyven_macaran (6. Juli 2009)

[X]lese Titelstorys aus Prinzip nicht














'türlich.
Aber die Bilder haben mich nur darin bestätigt, dass mir MSAA gestohlen bleiben kann, die Benchmarks haben mir gezeigt, dass mir SSAA in aktuellen Spielen auch gestohlen bleiben kann und den technischen Background habt ihr in Wissensartikeln schon lange abgehandelt gehabt 
Bleibt unterm Strich eine beleg für die Aussage, dass Auflösung keinen so heftigen Einfluss auf den RAM-Verbrauch hat (zumindest in einem Spiel mit uralt-Engine) und mal wieder keine technische Erklärung dafür, wie downsampling technisch funktionieren soll)


----------



## PCGH_Raff (6. Juli 2009)

Der Plan war, Theorie und Praxis ideal zu verschmelzen. Waren denn für dich als versierten Nutzer neue Erkenntnisse dabei?

MfG,
Raff


----------



## ruyven_macaran (6. Juli 2009)

Nicht wirklich.
Die Screenshots auf Seite 109 zeigen zum ersten Mal ein AA-Bild, das für mich auf Anhieb besser aussieht, als ohne "Bildverbesserer" - das wars. (wobei das keine schlechte Leistung ist, wenn man bedenkt, dass ich mich seit der Voodoo4 für Weichspüler lustig mache  )
Was nicht dabei war, was man aber hätte mit reinbringen können / worauf ich noch immer keine Antwort habe: Wieso glätten unterschiedliche Abtastatmuster unterschiedlich viele Kanten/Winkel?
Früher hieß es immer, sie glätten unterschiedliche Winkel und einige sind sinnvoller als andere (z.B. als 0/90/180/270°), das hab ich noch verstanden. Aber unterschiedlich viele?


----------



## Phenom BE (7. Juli 2009)

PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Hat auch jemand die 9-seitige Titelstory zum Thema "Bildqualität" gelesen?  Wenn ja, war das Special hilfreich?
> 
> MfG,
> Raff


Größtenteils. Das mit den AA:Sampling masken hab ich ni 100% verstanden. Ansonsten Top Artikel. Mich hat es überrascht, dass 3dfx mit der Sampling Verteilung "fürt". Das ist ganz mieß von ATI und Nvidia. Und natürlich von S3.


----------



## PCGH_Marco (7. Juli 2009)

Phenom BE schrieb:


> So ich muss erst mal der Redaktion mein Lob aussprechen: Top Heft wie auch schon die letzte(n)
> Den Extended Teil finde ich sehr interessant(vorallem das Redeon undervolten). Geht das auf der 4870X2 genau wie mit der 4870?
> Naja für die letzen Seiten der Extended (ab 28(CPU-Skalierung)) habt ihr euch wohl nicht so viel Mühe gegeben.
> 1. Jeder der auch nur ein bisschen Ahnung von PC's hat weiß, *dass der Intel Core 2 Duo 7200 keine(!) Grafikkarte ist(s.Tabelle auf seite 29)!* (was sollte den da eigentlich stehen?)
> ...



Danke für das Feedback  und ich bitte um Entschuldigung! 
1. Statt "Intel Core 2 Duo 7200" gehört da "Radeon HD 4770" hin.
2. Richtig 
3. Das Vorlayout war tatsächlich vom Geforce-Extended, ist leider ein Text stehen geblieben. 

Merkwürdig ist, dass keine unserer vier Korrekturstufen die Fehler gesehen hat.

Marco


----------



## Phenom BE (8. Juli 2009)

Tja, man hilft wo man kann. Danke für die "Berichtigung".


----------



## PCGH_Marco (8. Juli 2009)

Welche Artikel der PC Games Hardware 08/2009 hat euch besonders gefallen?

Um das herauszufinden, haben wir einen Quickpoll mit Mehrfachauswahlmöglichkeiten erstellt. 

Hier geht es zur Umfrage!

Grüße
Marco


----------



## ITpassion-de (8. Juli 2009)

PCGH_Marco schrieb:


> Um das herauszufinden, haben wir einen Quickpoll mit Mehrfachauswahlmöglichkeiten erstellt.
> 
> Hier geht es zur Umfrage!



Da fehlt der Button "ungelesen entsorgt"  .


----------



## Oliver (8. Juli 2009)

Die Umfrage ist für Leser, nicht für Käufer, was impliziert, dass zumindest Teile des Heftes gelesen wurden


----------



## Schoschi (8. Juli 2009)

Hmm... auf den Notebook Artikel war ich eigentlich ziemlich gespannt, aber jetzt bin ich echt enttäuscht worden! 
"*Vom Netbook zum SLI-Boliden:* Modelle für jeden Geldbeutel" wird da angepriesen. Aber ich finde da ja eigentlich nur Netbooks und dann Notebooks ab 900€ bis knapp 2000€. Vielleicht hätte man ja mal etwas günstigeres als Vergleich nehmen können? Jedenfalls hätte man nicht mit "Modelle füe jeden Geldbeutel" werben sollen


----------



## latinoramon (10. Juli 2009)

Habe mir die Ausgabe gekauft, also die Extended Edition.
So die tuning seiten 68~70 fand ich net so dolle.
Viel besser sind die seiten "PRAXIS" ab seite 74.
Sinnvoll wo ich mir immer wieder durchlese, sind die Tipps. Diesmal "Speicher-Tipps" Sehr gut! 
Taktvoll Seite 96 fand ich wiederum langweilig.
Seite 121 "Wissen" ist wieder mein ding  
Alles in allem kaufe ich mir seit ende 2003 jede Ausgabe von PCGH 
ab und an die eXtreme, aber die Extended finde ich am besten


----------



## non_believer (16. Juli 2009)

Ich hätte gern den Crysis Kugelschreiber aus dem "PCGH Fun Video" der den Schoko Hasen zerstört hat! 

Alles in allem ist die Ausgabe aber wieder sehr gut gelungen und ich habe viel Spaß beim lesen gehabt.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (16. Juli 2009)

> Ich hätte gern den Crysis Kugelschreiber aus dem "PCGH Fun Video" der den Schoko Hasen zerstört hat!


Was zahlst du mir? Für ne knackige Blondine, die zwischen 18 und 22 und nicht auf den Kopf gefallen ist, schenke ich dir den Versand


----------



## PCGH_Raff (17. Juli 2009)

Und ich dachte, der landete kurz danach in der Mülltonne ... 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## non_believer (17. Juli 2009)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Was zahlst du mir? Für ne knackige Blondine, die zwischen 18 und 22 und nicht auf den Kopf gefallen ist, schenke ich dir den Versand



Ich hätte zwar keine Blondine, dafür aber nen brünetten Herrn anzubieten der sich im gewünschten Alter befindet und mit dem ihr machen könnt was ihr wollt. 

Ihr habt nun die Wahl zwischen den Herren Walker, Daniels oder Ballentin's. 

Ich erwarte bis spätestens kommenden Montag eine Antwort, da mir erfahrungsgemäß bis Mitte der Woche die Angebote ausgehen!

Ein Schönes Wochenende wünsche ich...


----------



## PCGH_Marc (17. Juli 2009)

Danke, ich verzichte


----------



## non_believer (17. Juli 2009)

Dann warte ich mal noch auf die Antwort von Raffael.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (17. Juli 2009)

Ich habe den einzig wahren Crysis-Kulli


----------



## non_believer (18. Juli 2009)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Ich habe den einzig wahren Crysis-Kulli



Och Menno!  

Ich glaube nun ist es an mir Eurer Königlichen Hoheit, lang lebe King Marc, ein Angebot zu machen um doch noch Chancen auf die ergatterung dieses so wertvollen, magischen und unersetzlich wichtigen Schreibtischutensils zu haben! Ich verbeuge mich in Demut und Erfurcht  vor eurer Heiligkeit!!! 

Memo an mich: Ich sollte aufhören so viel Allohol zu trinken...


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. Juli 2009)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Ich habe den einzig wahren Crysis-Kulli


 
Hast du den Psycho oder Nomad gezockt?


----------



## PCGH_Marc (18. Juli 2009)

Delta


----------



## PCGH_Raff (18. Juli 2009)

non_believer schrieb:


> Schleim



Och nee, hör mit der Schleimerei auf, sonst wächst das Ego unseres Benchsklaven noch mehr.  Die Kulis haben wir damals im 50er-Paket bekommen, wenn ich nicht irre.  Vielleicht haben wir ja noch welche ...

MfG,
Raff


----------



## darkfabel (18. Juli 2009)

Cool, möchte auch ein,wenn noch welche da sind !


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. Juli 2009)

darkfabel schrieb:


> Cool, möchte auch ein,wenn noch welche da sind !


 
Zieh 'ne Nummer.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (19. Juli 2009)

1337 hab ich schon 

Nun bitte B2T, Rest auf Wunsch per PN.


----------



## Kreisverkehr (1. August 2009)

Mhm, Mist. Gibts noch welche von den Kulis?
Übringes: Nach dem mich einer auf die Werte in der Extended angesprochen hat:

Extended-Teil, Seite 17, Tabelle unten rechts:
Da fehlen mir eindeutig die Angaben. Auf was vbeziehen sich folgende Werte:

- Stromverbrauch
- Stromstärke

Außerdem fehlen die Aussagen bezüglich des Testsystems-

Ich bin mir zwar sicher, dass der Stromverbrauch aufs Gesamtsystem bezogen war, aber bei den Stromstärken bin ich grad überfragt.


----------



## Zanza (2. August 2009)

Kann mir einer sagen was der Unterschied zwischen den Heften ist das sind wie ich sehe 5st ?


----------

